# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > The Copperhead Forum >  News

## DJNOS1978

Hey folks. Just wanted to share the news that we now have a new location in Gonzales, LA. We moved from a garage based business to a manufacturing/office space location. Our production will increase and R&D will move faster. Once we are all settled in we will post pictures. 

One year ago our beta program launched and it was a success. We chose select individuals to participate and with their help we have moved from prototype to manufacturing. Thanks to all who helped make the beta program successful. 

We also have targeted the education industry specifically with our machine. You can visit our website to learn more about why our machine fits better than most in education. 

Craig

----------


## imd1b4u2000

Hi, Craig

Im in the market for a 3d printer and have come across the copperhead and am really intrigued by your company's attention to the education industry.  I'm getting a printer to help with the of a prototyping a product I'm working on but I wanted to to use this opportunity of discovery (I've never tried to invent something before, let alone use a 3d printer) to teach my daughter about science, technology, engineering and creativity.  I guess the real question I'm trying to ask here is whether your teaching curriculum and methodologies are available to the general public.  My daughter is still very young and I'm afraid of presenting too much to her at one time that it becomes overwhelming and she looses interest.  As I go through the learning process I would love for her to participate but in a non "work" manner.  i want her to see that this is fun and inspiring, not just some geeky hobby that daddy does.

----------


## DJNOS1978

Hello
Ww typically deal with schools and universities with the curriculums and lesson plans. We are working on possibly including an "open to the public" teaching package.

----------


## DJNOS1978

We are planning to release lesson plans along with the purchase of our printer for those who request it. So it will fit your need quite well.

----------


## DJNOS1978

http://theadvocate.com/news/ascensio...ing-accessible
A local paper did a small story on us

----------

